# Flipping



## Wbd evan937 (May 26, 2013)

Any tips on fave bates


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I like Reaction Innovation's Sweet Beaver for flipping. It penetrates cover well, and the plastic is fairly tough, so the baits are durable. Tubes are great for flipping as well. They're easy to stick a rattle in. Their plastic is usually pretty tough so they stand up to cover well. I don't really like to use baits that have a ribbon tail or thin appendages for flipping cover that has a lot of small branches. The tails and appendages have a tendency to wrap around twigs, and can prevent the bait from getting in the cover. I prefer a 4 1/2" or shorter length bait for flipping in heavy cover. Anything longer can make presentation tough. At least for me.


----------



## Wbd evan937 (May 26, 2013)

I use the kvd rodent and the sweet Beaver and what else shoos I try thanks for the tip about the ribon tail 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dinkcatcher (Jul 4, 2009)

Venom dream craw


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Wbd evan937 said:


> I use the kvd rodent and the sweet Beaver and what else shoos I try thanks for the tip about the ribon tail
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


The two lures I mentioned previously are really the only two baits I flip with for the most part. I'll occasionally flip a 4" ring worm, if I want to use something with a little wiggle on the fall. For me, flipping is something I do when water clarity is about 2' or less, and thick cover. I'll also flip holes in weed beds regardless of water clarity, but it has to be thick cover.

I pitch more than I flip, but I'll use the same baits I flip with, to pitch. Usually when I am pitching I'm not fishing as thick of cover so I also use a few other baits like Senkos, lizards, brush hogs, and action tail worms.


----------



## Wbd evan937 (May 26, 2013)

Sounds good what do u use when u are punching


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

As far as punching, it depends on the depth of water the cover is in. If it's fairly shallow, or if it's matted over reeds or other hard vegetation, I use the same baits I use for flipping branchy cover. Sweet Beavers, and tubes. Since the water isn't very deep, I'm not worried about action on the fall as much.

If I'm punching in mil foil beds with some depth to them, a Brush Hog is pretty hard to beat IMO. They slip through soft weeds pretty well, and have a lot of action on the fall.


----------

